# Any way to use a quill stem with a threadless headset ?



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a bike with a 1x1/8 threaded headset/quill stem, that I'd like to replace the fork on. I am pretty attached to the stem (Moots Ti 120mm) but it's quill style.

Does anyone know of an adapter that would allow one to run a quill stem with a threadless fork/headset ? 

Soma makes something along these lines but it looks like it is for 1" road bikes only.

An easy to find adapter would be great, but one-off homemade solutions are welcome too! :thumbsup:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

look for headset clamp for threadless steerer. basically you just have to preload the headset and tighten the clamp. whether you want to cut the excess steer tube, up to you.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

A threadless headset that tightens against itself (YST has made some) and thus doesn't rely on there being a star-fangled-nut down the steerer tube is the first step to the equation. Alternatively you can fashion one using a 28.6mm seatpost clamp and one of these adjustable spacer stacks like this...

ABR Float 1" 1 8" Fully Adjustable Alloy Headset Spacer 30mm to 42mm Red | eBay

That'll let you preload the headset bearing and lock the setting into place.

Ya know probably just as simple to find a fork with a straight gauge steel steerer and thread it.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Definitely few ways to do this, plus a couple a comparatively muscled-manner-but-deft strategies to obtain proper preloading to the headset bearings. Can't share the latter in an environment of such fine mechanics


.


.


----------

